# SHOT Show 2013 - Kit/ Gear (Not Weapons)



## AWP (Jan 11, 2013)

To parallel a similar thread in Weapons, this one is for all of the gear/ non-weapons related info to come out of SHOT 2013.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dame (Jan 17, 2013)

Sticky holsters. Sort of just a weapon cover that you stick in your waistband. The material is rubbery stuff on the outside. Picked one up for my PM40.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the Leatherman OHT there? I want one!

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 17, 2013)

Dame said:


> Sticky holsters. Sort of just a weapon cover that you stick in your waistband. The material is rubbery stuff on the outside. Picked one up for my PM40.
> 
> View attachment 7632


There is a nasty joke in there somewhere.


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2013)

I would have thought, given the buildup and chatter about SHOT, that we could actually justify threads about all of the new gear and guns displayed at SHOT. Based upon the depth displayed in these threads I have to guess then that SHOT had nothing of note. A shame really, the clash of expectations and reality.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 21, 2013)

Invisible J said:


> I was given an ice cube tray - in the shape of AK-47's!


 
Someone else I know is really into Ice Cube.


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Someone else I know is really into Ice Cube.


 
You're starting to get all "Single White Female" on me.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2013)

Beamshot has a nice DBAL approved for Civilian use.  Bought one for hogging later this year.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 21, 2013)

Dude if you want to have relations with a fat chick that's on you but I'm totally confused as to why you need a laser aimer to do it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Dude if you want to have relations with a fat chick that's on you but I'm totally confused as to why you need a laser aimer to do it.


LOL.  I am not a Ranger; hogging is when you shoot feral hogs, turning them into bacon and sausage.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a little tired. Here is some of what I managed to shoot.

5.11 Tactical is developing a new headlamp for SAR and other first responders.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2013)

5.11 also came out with some new boot designs and new shoe features including removable inserts.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2013)

New duty bag from 5.11.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2013)

Just for fun from GAMO.


I'll post some more later.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2013)

Some items you could buy at the Warrior Appreciation Night silent and live auction.
The event was organized by beachgirl.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2013)

More new gear from 5.11 Tactical. I cannot say enough about this company and its quality. They partner with great people and listen to their customers.
And even though I don't have pictures, LimaOscarSierraTango and I are sure the Tactical Kilt looked shit hot on pardus last year. 
http://www.opticsplanet.com/gearexp...ghts-sabre-2-jackets-more-from-shot-show-2947


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> You're starting to get all "Single White Female" on me.


 
Moi? Whatsoever can you mean? Do you think you're the only fan of Nice Cube on this site?
It'a not always all about you, bro. "You're so vain, you probably think I'm trolling about you... "

Next you'll be denying your love of Nickleback or something.


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2013)

Invisible J said:


> Was this the WAN at the Dal Toro in the Venetian?


Yeppers. But I think it's in the Palazzo.


----------



## Dame (Jan 22, 2013)

Invisible J said:


> Palazzo - yes. I was there, but left shortly after the asshole with the microphone started screaming that he would shut the place down if people didn't shut up. I was upstairs when that happened - who the fuck was that guy?
> SAWMAN was there as well.


I left then too. I'm not sure who the hell that was. I was sitting next to the MC upstairs when it happened so it wasn't him.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 22, 2013)

Invisible J said:


> Palazzo - yes. I was there, but left shortly after the asshole with the microphone started screaming that he would shut the place down if people didn't shut up. I was upstairs when that happened - who the fuck was that guy?
> 
> SAWMAN was there as well.


Thursday night? missed the fun.

Was up near Creech with a friend who is stationed there.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 23, 2013)

Did anyone see the above? He was showing it at SHOT.

I'm blown away by the genius of it, I still can't figure out how he did it and I could reverse engineer the flux capacitor.
From a Marine even! Having seen this and the fact that we have 2 of them on here who can string a sentence together makes me think maybe the Mayans were right.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2013)

That is pure genius!  I'd love to see how it handles repetitive use in shit environments, etc.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 29, 2013)

One really cool SHOT show development that directly involves Shadowspear is centered around the best combat rifle sling anywhere. Someone here sent me a video clip of the Savvy Sniper sling and I reviewed it carefully. It made so much sense that I then recommended it to another guy who inquired about who made the smartest slings.

Next thing I know, I get a phone call from Brian at Savvy Sniper asking me who the fuck I was and that I had recommended his slings to a client that had just made a huge order. So, he wanted to thank me. Fast forward... I'm now working with Raine Inc to help them develop the very best nylon tactical kit for the elite spec ops units with a new line we have simply named "BLACK". I connect Savvy Sniper with Raine to see if there's a good fit, because Brian had just been making his slings out of his basement. Kabam! Raine instantly recognized the genius of the slings and now Brian's slings are part of the new BLACK line from Raine. I even took Brian around to different booths to intro him to various manufacturers, operators, etc to show them the designs. Nothing better! So now, Brian's slings are being purchased in big contracts to get them into the hands of our elite operators so they too can have the best available.

So I want to say thanks to those who have shared such info and helped put the finest equipment into the hands of those who defend our freedom, and for helping good guys with good ideas get them into the right hands! I'm proud of the networking that took place here. I think we can all feel like we were a part of it. 

Savvy Sniper sling demo: 



 
Raine Inc's brand new "BLACK" line: http://raineinc.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=70&osCsid=0sb5pl3vgleimpi1p684j8b803
(be watching for this line to develop and evolve very quickly as we introduce the latest and greatest technology and designs over the next few months)


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2013)

SAWMAN said:


> One really cool SHOT show development that directly involves Shadowspear is centered around the best combat rifle sling anywhere. Someone here sent me a video clip of the Savvy Sniper sling and I reviewed it carefully. It made so much sense that I then recommended it to another guy who inquired about who made the smartest slings.
> 
> Next thing I know, I get a phone call from Brian at Savvy Sniper asking me who the fuck I was and that I had recommended his slings to a client that had just made a huge order. So, he wanted to thank me. Fast forward... I'm now working with Raine Inc to help them develop the very best nylon tactical kit for the elite spec ops units with a new line we have simply named "BLACK". I connect Savvy Sniper with Raine to see if there's a good fit, because Brian had just been making his slings out of his basement. Kabam! Raine instantly recognized the genius of the slings and now Brian's slings are part of the new BLACK line from Raine. I even took Brian around to different booths to intro him to various manufacturers, operators, etc to show them the designs. Nothing better! So now, Brian's slings are being purchased in big contracts to get them into the hands of our elite operators so they too can have the best available.
> 
> ...


I didn't see QUAD Listed on Raine's webpage, did they rename it COBRA?


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, I believe it's being called the Cobra. I run mine with QD attachments for noise discipline purposes, but the QD bearings can sometimes stick. So, the HK hooks are the most reliable under adverse conditions.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks.

Saw it at SHOT, guess I missed you.


----------

